# Winter jacket necessary?



## Ejgerard

Just wondering if a winter jacket is necessary for our shepherd? Our winter weather can range from down right brutally cold to are you sure it's not spring temperatures. If a jacket would be a good thing to get for her, can anyone recommend a good brand that actually fits a shepherd? I ordered one for her in XL (her measurements fit within the range for that particular jacket) but couldn't even get it on her! Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## Stonemoore

Shepheds have a heavy double coat. They really don't need a jacket.


----------



## kaslkaos

If he needs a jacket, he'll let you know. Picking up feet, three-legged hopping in the absence of salt or paw-snowballing (snowballs packed between toes), is one hint. Shivering, obvious. If you know your dog very well, you may just notice excessive but not joyful energy.
I have used sweaters on german shepherds, when they get very old and thin, on autumn camping trips in high wind coupled with cold temps, rain near freezing or wet snow, camping trips in the tent at night when temps drop below zero, and on 2 hr walks in extreme weather (very cold (-20C & windy)
So yes, sometimes they need sweaters, but as above rare, and my dogs don't stay out in the yard, so when not exercising they live indoors, so don't develop a full winter coat.


----------



## RubenZ

kaslkaos said:


> If he needs a jacket, he'll let you know. Picking up feet, three-legged hopping in the absence of salt or paw-snowballing (snowballs packed between toes), is one hint. Shivering, obvious. If you know your dog very well, you may just notice excessive but not joyful energy.
> I have used sweaters on german shepherds, when they get very old and thin, on autumn camping trips in high wind coupled with cold temps, rain near freezing or wet snow, camping trips in the tent at night when temps drop below zero, and on 2 hr walks in extreme weather (very cold (-20C & windy)
> So yes, sometimes they need sweaters, but as above rare, and my dogs don't stay out in the yard, so when not exercising they live indoors, so don't develop a full winter coat.


My wife bought our GSD a sweater . Look at our FEB 10 day Lets just say I told her are you crazy and we returned it. :

https://weather.com/weather/tenday/l/78599:4:US


----------



## Factor

She will indeed let you know. We can have pretty cold weather, colder than -30 degrees celsius (-22 Fahrenheit) at worst, and I noticed this year that my female indoor-gsd was lifting her legs at colder temperatures. I will get at least boots for next year and maybe a winter-jacket also to use the days its very cold.


----------



## Castlemaid

I doubt you will need a jacket for your dog. I find that when people say their winters get brutally cold, they have nothing on me, and we do just fine, thank you. 

I find that each year, as the winter sets in, my dogs INITIALLY show signs of cold - curling up in a tight ball in the car when it isn't really that cold, picking up their feet and doing the cold-feet dance - but since winters here are long and will only get colder, I expect them to acclimatize and get used to it - which is exactly what they do. In a week or so, they don't seem to notice the cold in any way, even when we get down to some of the temperatures mentioned above.


----------



## kaslkaos

It's all relative to the dogs experience. I just got a dog from the tropics, zero undercoat upon arrival, so no, I would not have taken him out for 2 hours on his first day even in what for me is a 'mild' winter day. 3 weeks later, yay, fuzz is growing (he has a gsd-style rough coat so I was hoping the undercoat would come in).
So actual temperatures don't really matter, it's all what the dogs are accustomed to. Any gsd that gets 'yard' time, will develop a decent coat for the climate. Mine don't (no fenced yard).
Old sick dogs in get sweaters or blankies if they look cold. With all those aches and pains, I do what I can.
GSDs fit 'adult large' human sweatshirts btw, no need to buy anything.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

My vet says if the temps drop under 32, and your dog is an inside dog, that it should wear a coat when out for longer periods of time. 

If a dog is to work outside, it should be kept outside to grow an adequate coat. Back and forth between the inside and out is not recommended (such as out all day and then in at night) as the dog grows a coat which is too warm for comfort inside and not enough to keep warm when outside.

Friends of mine have Field Trial Brittanys and in order for them to grow a minimum coat for winter so they can work and train them, they keep them in an enclosed back porch where temps are never allowed to go above 60 degrees yet do not work them below 30 degrees.


----------



## middleofnowhere

If I walk the dogs on lead at 10 or 20 below, especially with a breeze, they get coats. (This was Wyoming weather). I get long underwear, sweat pants and wind pants; turtle neck, sweater, down vest, down coat; wool socks in sheepskin lined boots; a headband, a face mask, a hat. Dogs look better than I do in this outfit. In daylight at those temps, I would add ski goggles.


----------



## Nigel

Unless you're going outdoors for extended periods of time in temps below zero, I wouldn't worry too much about it. My lean stock coat girl goes with me to cut firewood and in some instances the temps hovered on either side of zero. I was a bit concerned, but she did great, I just kept a good eye on her feet and ears. She is active while I'm working, if there would be long periods of inactivity in the same conditions then a coat might be needed.


----------



## Waldi

Ejgerard said:


> Just wondering if a winter jacket is necessary for our shepherd? Our winter weather can range from down right brutally cold to are you sure it's not spring temperatures. If a jacket would be a good thing to get for her, can anyone recommend a good brand that actually fits a shepherd? I ordered one for her in XL (her measurements fit within the range for that particular jacket) but couldn't even get it on her! Thanks for any help you can provide!


I am not sure where are you located, but my GS does not need jacket even at -38 deg C. I have read also, that dog do not really like anything on their back or necks as this mimic submissive situation. My GS loves cold and she ask to be released to outside so she can "cool off". I would never even think about putting jacket on this type of a dog as they are naturally prepared to live in harsh climate given the coat type.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

I live in the NE states, just outside the city line.

This is the ordinance in the city: "According to the city, owners are not allowed to leave dogs outside for more than 30 minutes if the temperature is below 32 degrees. "

I am sure they enacted this ordinance for a reason and did not choose random time limits or temperatures although anything is possible.


----------



## Castlemaid

I'm sorry - I'm rolling on the ground laughing at the thought that dogs are not to be outside for more than half an hour if temps are below 30 degrees (that's a positive number, right? - I'm not mistaking?)

I can see short-coated breeds and small dogs, but GSDs are pretty tough. Though with the different posts above, it is pretty much the same idea: dogs do need to get acclimated to the cold, and the'll be fine.


----------



## Stonevintage

Castlemaid said:


> I'm sorry - I'm rolling on the ground laughing at the thought that dogs are not to be outside for more than half an hour if temps are below 30 degrees (that's a positive number, right? - I'm not mistaking?)
> 
> I can see short-coated breeds and small dogs, but GSDs are pretty tough. Though with the different posts above, it is pretty much the same idea: dogs do need to get acclimated to the cold, and the'll be fine.



Acclimation is the key for people or pets. Two week minimum transition past 20 minutes, less if you see signs of shivering or distress by lifting of paws. Yea, they can get the equivalent of (freezer burn) if they're not toughened up over time - by the end of two weeks- your dog should be good to single degree temps for short periods (15 min or less) and then that can build up too over the next couple of weeks. Helps IMO to brush their coat to keep that air pocket between the two layers of fur. This is why you see wild animals (birds & mammals) preening their feathers and fur - part of it is instilling qualities that promote the air retention qualities between fur and feather.

Snow ball accumulations between their toes are another story. Not related to cold - they can rip a dog's sensitive skin there up quickly. Just a simple check after a walk will tell you if this is going to be a problem. If so, those stupid looking rubber booties will be needed.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Castlemaid said:


> I'm sorry - I'm rolling on the ground laughing at the thought that dogs are not to be outside for more than half an hour if temps are below 30 degrees (that's a positive number, right? - I'm not mistaking?)
> 
> I can see short-coated breeds and small dogs, but GSDs are pretty tough. Though with the different posts above, it is pretty much the same idea: dogs do need to get acclimated to the cold, and the'll be fine.


Yes ma'am, that is 30 plus degrees, and that was a copy and paste.

But as you stated, if dogs are kept at @ 72 degrees or more, they need to become acclimated.


----------



## selzer

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I live in the NE states, just outside the city line.
> 
> This is the ordinance in the city: "According to the city, owners are not allowed to leave dogs outside for more than 30 minutes if the temperature is below 32 degrees. "
> 
> I am sure they enacted this ordinance for a reason and did not choose random time limits or temperatures although anything is possible.


This is really sad, that people let their legislators make across the board rules for critters without regards to the critters themselves, all because some people get cold tootsies when they sit out in the snow. 

32 degrees is sunshine and daisies for my dogs, and it is downright cruel to bring them in when it is so nice out. They love it at 0 degrees. But 32 degrees? They are only starting to get comfortable in those temperatures.

They don't even go into their houses and they rip the straw out of their houses above single digits. They like to lie on top of the snow and frozen tundra in the wind, sometimes while it is snowing. More than once I have had black and tan dogs turn into white dogs because they were enjoying letting the snow fall on them.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

selzer said:


> This is really sad, that people let their legislators make across the board rules for critters without regards to the critters themselves, all because some people get cold tootsies when they sit out in the snow.
> 
> 32 degrees is sunshine and daisies for my dogs, and it is downright cruel to bring them in when it is so nice out. They love it at 0 degrees. But 32 degrees? They are only starting to get comfortable in those temperatures.
> 
> They don't even go into their houses and they rip the straw out of their houses above single digits. They like to lie on top of the snow and frozen tundra in the wind, sometimes while it is snowing. More than once I have had black and tan dogs turn into white dogs because they were enjoying letting the snow fall on them.


My dogs are house dogs, if I leave them any of them out in the cold they bang, scratch, squeal and bark to come in. 

My boiler went out when it was in the single digits at night for three days last month. I was able to keep the house in the fifties during the day, but the floor was cold without the piping downstairs to heat it. They shivered at my side when I was on my computer and only stopped when we huddled in bed at night.


----------



## Nigel

When my kids were younger they would take Wiley out with them as a body guard while taking the trash out. One night they left him outside, I had gone to bed and had no idea. When I got up for work only my lab Daisy was ready to go out, no sign of Wiley anywhere. 

It was cold and had snowed heavily all night and I panicked thinking he must be outside, he's probably a goner, he was a malamute, but he was also about 13-14 yrs old. I called out his name and got nothing. Fearing the worst I ran out to the yard and found a large lump in the snow and called his name again, the lump moved it was him! He got up and shook off the snow, he was fine, he had been chewing on several cans of clam chowder he had gotten from the trash. My daughter had left the bag on top of the can giving him easy access. The cans were completely clean and full of puncture holes, surprisingly he had no cuts.


----------



## selzer

MineAreWorkingline said:


> My dogs are house dogs, if I leave them any of them out in the cold they bang, scratch, squeal and bark to come in.
> 
> My boiler went out when it was in the single digits at night for three days last month. I was able to keep the house in the fifties during the day, but the floor was cold without the piping downstairs to heat it. They shivered at my side when I was on my computer and only stopped when we huddled in bed at night.


 Ah well, to each his own. The dogs are actually fine at very low temperatures with some type of shelter and straw. That we can't imagine them being ok out there, is really a human issue, and not a canine one. 

As for scratching and squealing and barking and banging on the door, if you are honest, they probably do this at all temperatures, and it is more a separation issue than a cold issue.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

selzer said:


> Ah well, to each his own. The dogs are actually fine at very low temperatures with some type of shelter and straw. That we can't imagine them being ok out there, is really a human issue, and not a canine one.
> 
> As for scratching and squealing and barking and banging on the door, if you are honest, they probably do this at all temperatures, and it is more a separation issue than a cold issue.


I was going to add that but did not think it was necessary, but no, in the summer they will stay out until I make them come in. 

If the dogs are kept out pretty much 24/7, then they should have no problem growing a proper coat and staying out. The problem comes in when they are house dogs and they grow a coat that will be comfortable in home temperatures.

There is a valid reason that dogs shed heavily in the spring, especially out door dogs. The coats needed to keep warm for less than 32 degree temps is not the same coat needed for comfort for temps in the 70s and 80s.


----------



## Castlemaid

I appreciate that people approach different tasks and challenges in accordance with their personality and expectations. Very interesting the definite temps that people take as given that are go, no-go for their dogs, and planned acclimatation plans down to counting minutes. 

For those of you who wonder how those of us in the colder climates do it, here is my plan and expectations, which has always worked without a hitch:

I use voice and attitude to communicate: "Yes, it is starting to get cold. Get used to it!"

So far, in 10+ years of a sub-arctic winter climate, 7 months of snow cover, my strategy has never failed me.


----------



## selzer

Castlemaid said:


> I appreciate that people approach different tasks and challenges in accordance with their personality and expectations. Very interesting the definite temps that people take as given that are go, no-go for their dogs, and planned acclimatation plans down to counting minutes.
> 
> For those of you who wonder how those of us in the colder climates do it, here is my plan and expectations, which has always worked without a hitch:
> 
> I use voice and attitude to communicate: "Yes, it is starting to get cold. Get used to it!"
> 
> So far, in 10+ years of a sub-arctic winter climate, 7 months of snow cover, my strategy has never failed me.



LOL!!! Yep! I don't usually have 7 months of snow cover, sometimes 5-6 months though, starting in October and lasting well into April. 

Mine shed twice a year, the bitches anyway. Usually it coincides with their cycle, so it can happen at the weirdest time. Lassie is shedding now. Bear just finished about a month ago. Jenna two months ago, so it really doesn't coincide with spring at all.

So far, this year, I haven't had to bring the majority in at night. It just hasn't been cold enough to coop them up in crates. Last winter I had them in for 3 days straight when it was -10, just letting them out in twos or threes to potty. That was miserable for them, because they do not like to spend lots of time in crates. 

The night it was really cold, -27, and the furnace died, I had no idea it would get that cold, and most of the dogs were outside. I had the kids inside and wanted to save the heat that I did have. There was no frost bite, no dead dogs. The kids slept with Cujo, and I slept with Babsy. 

After that night, though I started watching the hourly weather so I would know what time in the morning I could let them all out for the day. One morning it was particularly nippy when I put everyone out, and when I got to Ashtabula, it was -17F degrees at 8AM. It has never gotten below -10 degrees here before last winter. And today it was 63 degrees. Unbelievable. Go Global Warming!!! Everyone go out and release your aerosol cans into the atmosphere, or do a sun dance, but this is really, really a nice winter.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Castlemaid said:


> I appreciate that people approach different tasks and challenges in accordance with their personality and expectations. Very interesting the definite temps that people take as given that are go, no-go for their dogs, and planned acclimatation plans down to counting minutes.
> 
> For those of you who wonder how those of us in the colder climates do it, here is my plan and expectations, which has always worked without a hitch:
> 
> I use voice and attitude to communicate: "Yes, it is starting to get cold. Get used to it!"
> 
> So far, in 10+ years of a sub-arctic winter climate, 7 months of snow cover, my strategy has never failed me.


Lucky you having seven months snow cover, and I can easily see where your dogs would get acclimated. I have to admit I am rather jealous. Maybe I might have to look to your neck of the woods for a retirement home.

I am in the NE states and it has been in the sixties the last several days. The humidity is close to ungodly with the rain followed by the sun. I am surprised that the dogs are not blowing their winter coats, as the daffodils are about 4" high the last time I looked, but they probably did not grow much of a winter coat in these warm temperatures we have had most of this winter. It is usually very mild here with a few days here and there, sometimes a week, with really cold temps.

They are calling for it to get back to winter weather the next few days, highs in the forties and lows in the thirties.


----------



## NancyJ

In SC, my dogs blew their winter coats because of a run in the 60s and 70s so when it went below freezing I did not leave them out unsupervised in the pen when it dropped into the 20s but I worked one of them when it was in the 20s and he was jumping in creeks etc and really did not seem to care one way or the other. My caution was only because they had virtually no undercoat.

I have certainly seen other breeds like Dombermans shiver under similar conditions. I will say that if you have a dog with joint problems, the cold seems to be more of a challenge for them.


----------



## Zim

I agree with quite a few people here, i toss on jackets when Appa and Ziggy need them (or ask for them). They need more jackets though; i put Ziggy out for about 40 seconds today and ran in to find Appa and lead her out. By the time i got out there Ziggy was limping around the lawn. I let Appa out, called for her to come in, and i ended up needing to go out and cart her inside because she decided to loaf like she always does when it gets too cold. (Like a cat. She just flops down and puts her paws to her chest)

And by the time i got her inside, Appa had stoped in the middle of the lawn and i had to go out and help her inside too... That's with both of them having sweaters and Ziggy having a jacket, plus her boots. Ziggy dosen't like the cold at all, but Appa had NEVER had a single issue with the cold. I guess her age is getting to her. But, it's been freezing all this weekend, under -20 lastnight. And Ziggy has basically no fat, and no undercoat, and very short fur. They've still never gotten _that_ cold _that_ fast before.


----------

